# Game On Grilled Pork Chops



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 23, 2015)

Started with two potatoes on the grill @ 375*







Two nice Pork Chops seasoned with Himalayan pink salt. pepper, and Dizzy Pig's Game On. with half a small container.



Potatoes are done.







Grilled @425* direct for approximately 12 minutes. 







Served with steamed broccoli, and baked potato. This new seasoning Game On is a wonderful seasoning I plan is to try it on all the food groups.

Dizzy Pig Seasoning:Game On! | Dizzy Pig BBQ

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2015)

You sure seem to like those prebottled/packaged rubs/seasonings. Especially those Dizzy Pig products. I like to make up my own rubs and seasonings. For pork chops, I prefer brines to lock in moisture and impart flavor. If you really like that stuff, that is all that matters.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks great, Ross.

Just FYI, we do have a daily dinner thread. You might think about posting these there, and that way we can all share what we had in the same thread. Saves having 50 people all start their own thread.

You'll usually find these in the "Today's Menu" section:
Today's Menu - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 23, 2015)

bikewalker said:


> Question: When you eat your skittles, do you eat each flavor in groups, or do you just blindly take a handful and eat them that way?
> 
> Personally, it depends on my mood, but I typically eat a group of each flavor.



Flavor groups

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks good as usual, Ross!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 23, 2015)

I think pork chops are one of my favorite meals.  I don't know why I feel cheated or am I cheating myself when I buy boneless chops, although I do so most commonly.   I think bone in adds something extra.    I mostly grill or pan fry with just S&P and if sauced, it's with dijon/ ginger or horseradish mixed with marmelade or cranberry sauce.  Not too sweet and a little zippy.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2015)

That is some good lookin grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

